
Say goodbye to annoying notification requests (unless you want them) - Vinnl
https://blog.mozilla.org/firefox/block-notification-requests/
======
xnx
Chrome too: [https://blog.chromium.org/2020/01/introducing-quieter-
permis...](https://blog.chromium.org/2020/01/introducing-quieter-permission-
ui-for.html)

